# Brian's equipment update



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Display: Insignia NS-42P650A11 42" plasma (made by samsung)

Bluray: Panasonic DMP-BD60 HDMI for picture, rca's connect the audio to the reciver

Cable/DVR: DCT6412 III (provided by Mediacom)

Video Games: Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, old school 8bit nintendo

Internet/Network: Scientific Atlanta 2203 Modem, Net Gear N300 Router, Western Digital My World Book 1TB external hard drive

Reciver: Yamaha RX-V361

Wiring: Rocket fish HDMI, Monster cable component/optical audio cable for the 360, and acoustic research 12GA speaker cable.

Speakers: Klipsch KG 4.2 x2 Want to add a pair of 5.2's for the fronts...rebuild a 5.2 into a horizontal center, and move the current 4.2's to the rear sides for surrounds...I would also like to rebuild the front 3 to add a subwoofer to each. 

Then...build a large folded horn sub to boom out what the subs in the towers doesn't reach.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like a nice setup! And adding more BOOM, that never a bad idea, i like it.


----------

